# A sort of game/poll: a soundtrack to drive for



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello!
ten days from now I have a 1300 km. travel waiting for me, I am busy at work, I know I need to refresh my Qobuz playlists and I have no time for it, so a few minutes ago I had an idea: could the TC people be willing to help me?
Since this intends to be a sort of game/poll there will be rules

- two suggestions a day per user
- single tracks, so single movements for sonatas and arias/whatever for operas
- only European composers, spanning from Saint Ildegard to 2020

every new reply will kindly update the playlist (alphabetically by composer surname)

poll closes on July 30 @ 7 PM CEST

I will be part of the game too, so

composer - work - title - interpreter

Verdi - Rigoletto - Cortigiani, vil razza dannata (Cappuccilli)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Verdi: Don Carlo -O don fatale( Baltsa)
Verdi: Don Carlo - E dessa!...Un detto, un sol ( Freni)


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Two happy baroque allegri for you:

Vivaldi: Trio Sonata for Violin, Lute, and Basso Continuo in C major RV82 - 3. Allegro (Rolf Lieslevand)
Vivaldi: Concerto for Bassoon, Strings, and Basso Continuo in Eb major RV483 - 1. Allegro (L'Aura Soave Cremona)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Vroom vroom:

Soler - Fandango - Marcela Roggeri
Weinberg - String quartet no.4 - II. Moderato assai - Quatuor Danel


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The theme is emotion, expressivity:

Chopin - Waltz L'adieu op.69 - Rubenstien
Debussy - La Mer, Jeux de Vagues - Dutoit 89


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Reich, Desert Music.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Miles Davis - Flamenco Sketches
Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Chile

Yeah, I know, not white European composers.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite 2, last movement (Bergamasque), Dorati. Phil. Hungarica 
Tippett: Ritual Dances from The Midsummer Marriage (whatever performance you can find.)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Massenet: Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps?" Jonas Kaufmann 

Rossini: String sonatas 4 or 6 ( I Musici)


----------

